# [SOLVED] Asus Express Gate ERROR



## MiniDude (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello, seeing as this forum has always solved my problems, I thought I'd ask here again .

When I launch my Computer it says something like
"Please update Express Gate" etc.

When my computer turns on, my resolution is reduced to 1280x720. I usually have the 1680x1050, I believe it was.

Iv tried restarting that BIOS thing on the actual Motherboard.
Tried installing the Chipset from
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P5G41T-M LX

Everytime I Enable Express Gate in BIOS it resets to Disable

PS_
I have Windows 7 Home Edition 64bit


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Asus Express Gate ERROR*

Asus express gate is just another way to get online before entering BIOS 
in many cases it is useless (so much I have found) 
But if you have to have this then I would recommend first 
resetting the BIOS from jumpers on the motherboard 
Then downloading New BIOS update and updating BIOS (but all that work for ASUS express gate to work to me sounds worthless)


----------



## MiniDude (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Asus Express Gate ERROR*



loda117 said:


> Asus express gate is just another way to get online before entering BIOS
> in many cases it is useless (so much I have found)
> But if you have to have this then I would recommend first
> resetting the BIOS from jumpers on the motherboard
> Then downloading New BIOS update and updating BIOS (but all that work for ASUS express gate to work to me sounds worthless)


I found a "workaround" lol. The main problem wasnt that i wanted the Express Gate, but that my resolution was reduced to waaay lower than i wanted it to be. However i fixed it by making a custom resolution. Using Nvidia control panel.


----------

